# problème alarme (réveil) ipod



## ncw (5 Mars 2004)

j'ai acheté il y a 1 mois un ipod 20 go. Super produit, rien à redire... Sauf au niveau de l'alarme, qui refuse de fonctionner chez moi. Je ne comprends pas, quand je l'active et que je règle l'heure, en sélectionnant les "bips", rien ne se passe. De même quand je choisis une playlist et que l'ipod est branché sur ma chaine comme d'habitude, aucun son à l'heure réglée. J'ai loupé qq chose ? A l'aide


----------



## nco (11 Mars 2004)

alors ? personne ne sait ? boouh


----------



## Hadrien (13 Mars 2004)

cela me fé la meme chose, Je n'ai jamais vu marcher l'alarme sur mon ipod.

J'ai lu la notice dans tous les sens, et rien n'es indiqué.

Je pense qu'il faut brancher la station CREATIVE blanche, pour que l'ipod active son mode reveil et fasse office de radio reveil, ou en tt cas, c ce que je me dis pour me rassurer...

Est ce que qqn a deja fé marcher son ipod en réveil ??


----------



## Lordwizard (13 Mars 2004)

Bonne question , moi aussi j'ai jamais essayé d'utiliser l'alarme...


----------



## Biroman (18 Mars 2004)

Bien sûr que le reveil fonctionne.

C'est même plutot agréable de se lever avec un playlist cool.  







Vous imaginez vraiment que Apple aurait mis une fontion qui ne sert à rien ?

Par contre... Quand je met le bip comme sonnerie, l'ipod ne sonne qu'un seul coup... !!  Pas vraiment efficace, en tous cas pour moi.

C'est normal que le "bip" soit si bref ?


----------



## kekouba (18 Mars 2004)

pareil pour moi le réveil !!!!

1 bip c pas assez...dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de fonction de rappel comme sur notre bon vieux radio-réveil...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que le reveil fonctionne.



Tu peux nous expliquer comment ca marche. Perso j'ai jamais rien capté


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2004)

ba il suffit de régler l'heure de réveil, de choisir le type de réveil (bip ou choix de playlist) et le tour est joué..je vois pas trop où est le pb


----------



## nco (19 Mars 2004)

le problème, c'est que ça ne marche pas avec mon iPod


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2004)

voila,
j'ai un ipod, et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme avec l'alarme!!!!!
si, une fois, il a PLANTé(invraisenblable!!!)
Donc pas besoin de Base creative. Pour les "Bips" ils sortent du iPod lui meme, mais le son non, il faut donc le brancher sur une chaine ou un ampli!
(c'est peut etre mieu sur le DOCK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )


----------

